# Wild Hillacious Century Series



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

A King of the Mountain style climbing century and metric series created last year for Northern Nevada and Northern California riders. 40+ cyclists from as far away as the Bay Ara completed 80+ centuries and a similar number of metric riders and metrics were ridden.<br><br><img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/July10/JimLauraeastside729.jpg width=550><br><br>Ride 3 centuries or 5 metrics totalling 300+ miles and 30.000+ of climbing and earn a Finisher's Certificate.....<br><br><br><img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/Buffie.jpg width=550<br><br><br>......and be eligible for the Finisher's Jersey designed by Garth Jackson and Dan Dunn and sponsored by <a href="https://bikehabitat.com/" target="_blank">Bike Habitat</a><br><br><br><img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/WHCSFinishersBreakdown.jpg width=550><br><br><br>There are 5 scheduled rides May through September plus at least 3-4 "Bonus" dates posted over the summer by Alta Alpina members....plenty of chances to earn the Finisher's Jersey.<br><br>Come and join us this summer starting May 29, 2911 in Woodfords, CA for the Wild Spring Century and Metric...first ride in the series.<br><br><br><img src=https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn85/Tenbrooks/Aug10/AltaGroup9814.jpg width=550><br><br><br><a href="https://www.altaalpina.org/hillacious/2011%20HillaciousSeriesIntro.htm" target="_blank">Wild Hillacious Century Series</a><br><br>Follow us on Facebook <a href="https://www.facebook.com/WildHillacious" target="_blank">Wild Hillacious</a>


----------

